# Looking for a SAR Dog demo for Scouts



## Darwin (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello,

I am the newly appointed hiking coordinator for my son's scout pack.  We are looking to have someone do a SAR dog demo for our PACK.  We are located in Amesbury, MA, but may be willing to travel.  We do have some open space available as well.  

Thanks in advance!  Darwin


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, that's a very cool idea. Unfortunately, I don't have any information to offer but wanted to commend you on what will be a really neat experience for the kids.


----------



## catskills (Oct 15, 2008)

Try your local Sheriff K9 and State Police K9 units.  If they can't do it they will know how to contact volunteer SAR organizations which have many practice SAR events. 

A few links:
http://www.cmsart.org/ 
http://www.nek9sar.org/ 

cool video: http://www.nek9sar.org/video.html

Mary and Butch MacQueen run Nitro Golden Retrievers and perform demonstrations for National Ski Patrol during NSP Avalananche II classes. You may even want to buy one of their puppies.  http://www.madbbs.com/users/nitrogoldens/


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm glad to see that you are involved in Scouting.  As an Eagle Scout and adult volunteer, I applaud your efforts!


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 16, 2008)

Try here

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/

Many SAR dogs, and bunches of good peeps that I'm sure would be willing to help if in your area....good luck and awesome idea


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been ionformed these people could help

http://www.macrt.net/


----------

